# 2002 F-350 Sd 4x4 Front axle problem??



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

My 2002 F-350 SD 4x4 has a weird problem in the front axle that 2 Shops cannot seem to figure out whats going on with it.The 4 wheel drive selector dash switch is in 2 wheel drive ( vaccum operated system) the drive shaft, on passenger side axle and u joint will turn but NOT the drivers side axle and ujoint.On my old truck when it was in 2 wheel drive, the front driveshaft would turn feely and neith front axles and joints would turn.Anyone can help with this. i would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

bad lock out Buy new lock out


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

x2 bad lock out. might just get rid of the "auto" and go with manual ones


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Have you tried turning the lockout manually?

The vacuum hubs\lockouts are worthless. After the first season or two.


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thanks for the help and one more question?*

I am seriously thinking of going with a set of manual hubs for my truck.What hubs would you Guys suggest me getting?Question is how do they install and what is involved to do away with the vaccum lines and other stuff in the hubs? Do you still use the dash switch 2 high and Low and just lock/unlock manually?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Try the WARN site it might have install instructions. Try the search function at top of page. I do believe I did see someone post the information in the past. It's not that hard. I don't think you even have to take the tires off. Make sure you use antiseeze on the screws and hub edge / mating surface.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You still have the switch and you would have to put it in auto. The vacuum lines will just be plugged off. 
On a side bar I was just looking at hubs. I was looking at the warn all metal ones. For about 270. That's just me


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

At least you have an old enough ford that you can install manual lock-out hubs.

On my 05', I had to just bite the bullet and replace the hubs and actuators. No manual lock-outs for it.



........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

White Gardens;1649963 said:


> At least you have an old enough ford that you can install manual lock-out hubs.
> 
> On my 05', I had to just bite the bullet and replace the hubs and actuators. No manual lock-outs for it.
> 
> ........


Both of my '05s have a manual lock hub from the factory. My auto hubs haven't worked for years. Lock em in the fall and unlock em in the spring.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;1649985 said:


> Both of my '05s have a manual lock hub from the factory. My auto hubs haven't worked for years. Lock em in the fall and unlock em in the spring.


Looked into it for my F-150, no one offered them as a replacement.... Guessing you have a 250 or 350.

..........


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

White Gardens;1649991 said:


> Looked into it for my F-150, no one offered them as a replacement.... Guessing you have a 250 or 350.
> 
> ..........


You didn't read the title of this thread F350 SD  F150


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I thought we were talking trucks. 

350 and a 550.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Antlerart06;1650002 said:


> You didn't read the title of this thread F350 SD  F150


Yes, I did.

I just made a comment on the older generation of fords being easier to convert compared to the newer style.

The F-150 is plenty of "real" truck for me.

The F-150 is great for small residentials with the tight turning radius and good mpg's during the summer season.

I've got the C3500HD to do real work..... 

...........


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I thought the F 150 did not have Lockouts since the 90's


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

dieselss;1649962 said:


> You still have the switch and you would have to put it in auto. The vacuum lines will just be plugged off.
> On a side bar I was just looking at hubs. I was looking at the warn all metal ones. For about 270. That's just me


THANKS for the help.Where did you find them for that price? Did you install them yet?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That seems tobe average price across the board. EBay Amazon 4wheelin parts. Etc.
No I have not done anything yet. Working on tks and plows all day at work,,, don't really feel like starting mine yet, although I know I should while the weather's nice


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Summitracing.com should have them for most trucks.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Warn manual hubs are common swap for SD trucks. I have a spare set of factory ones I may unload if you are in need.


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thanks*

Got my truck back today and the problem was with the vaccum seals on both wheels. Fixed and they work good again.Not that expensive but I will be putting Warns on it next seal failure.:salute:


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Funny part is that two shops couldn't figure it out....... Especially when it's a common problem....





.......


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Depends on the shop. _Yeah we can fix dat !_ They have no clue, but don't want to let a customer walk away. On to the _Motors On Demand_ to see if we can fix it.


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

Left front auto lock ( factory) hub will not work now! I am done trying to keep these Factory hubs working.I ordered a new set of Warns today.Seems like an easy swap but I can not find out where and how to either plug or get rid of the vaccum lines that actuated the factory Auto hubs.When you Guys install the new Warn manaul locking hubs, I assume something has to be done with the vaccum lines or pump.If you plug these lines doesn't it effect the front axles from engaging when to turn the dash Switch into 4x4?


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

No. Just zip tie the lines out of the way and you will be fine.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Plug the factoy lines up tho or the vacuum pump will constantly run


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

A heads up, get the premium warns with thr lifetime warranty. There is a problem with these super dutys where the warns dont always last in them, i read somewhere on here about it. I replaced mine for the second time last year. The install is very easy and might take 20 minutes per side the first time.


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

On my f350 I replaced the barb fitting for the vac line with a grease fitting so I could add extra grease to my unit bearings. Worked well.


----------

